# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Phoenix am 25.10.2007 um 03Uhr40

## schiene

Themen: Thailand - Königreich des Lächelns. Der lächelnde Buddha, den alle Thais fast ausnahmslos verehren, das lächelnde Königspaar, das selbst in jedem Dorf von großen Plakaten auf seine Untertanen schaut, - sie prägen das Bild vom sanften Siam, wie Thailand einst genannt wurde. Doch stimmt es eigentlich noch immer, dieses Image von Anmut, Sanftmut und totaler Harmonie? Vier Wochen lang ist Christian Sterley auf Entdeckungsreise gegangen und hat genauer hingeschaut.\nSein Film beginnt an Thailands Nordgrenze bei den Chen, einem strenggläubigen Bergvolk. "Kristallsöhne" nennen sie ehrerbietig ihre Jungen, die sich dem Mönchsorden von Chiang Mai anschließen. In einer prachtvollen Zeremonie im Tempel Wat Pa Pao werden sie in den Orden aufgenommen.\nEin paar Autostunden weiter, im Grenzgebiet zu Laos und Burma: das Goldene Dreieck, Zentrum einer anderen Form von Weltflucht. Es ist Asiens Drogenküche für den gefährlichen Stoff, aus dem die falschen Träume sind. Die Opium-Bauern gehen mit der Zeit: statt Heroin zu produzieren, handeln sie heute vor allem mit Amphetaminen aus Burma. Das Geschäft mit den bunten Pillen floriert. Bei vielen Thais sind sie inzwischen Volksdroge Nummer eins, sie sind süchtig nach dem schnellen Kick.\nDen liefert auch Muay Thai, das Kickboxen. Und das ist alles andere als eine sanfte Umgangsform. "Geht in die Armenviertel, da seht ihr, wie hart das wirklich ist", hört man überall. Die brutale Mischung von Schlagen und Treten ist der Nationalsport der Thais. Für viele Jungen ist diese Form, sich durchzuschlagen, ein Weg aus der Armut. Schon mit acht beginnt das Training: jahrelang, tagaus - tagein. Im Boxstall "Kingstar" irgendwo im armen Osten des Landes bereitet sich Ady auf seinen nächsten Fight vor. Noch träumt der 16-Jährige nur vom Titelkampf im Lumpini-Stadion in Bangkok.  

Tropenzauber - Tropenfieber - Reisereportage  Donnerstag, 25.10.2007 
Beginn: 03.40 Uhr Ende: 04.25 Uhr Länge: 45 Min. 

VPS: 03.40

----------

Da werde ich schlafen und meinen DVD-Recorder kann ich bis heute nicht programmieren, hoffe mein "Sohn" bekommt das dann hin wenn er endlich in Deutschland ist.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Das ist ungefaehr die zehnte Wiederholung in den letzten 15 Monaten.

----------


## schiene

> Das ist ungefaehr die zehnte Wiederholung in den letzten 15 Monaten.


  

@Dieter,mag ja sein,aber es gibt bestimmt genügend Member die nicht immer die Zeit haben das TV Programm zu durchsuchen und auch nicht immer die Zeit haben sich die Reportagen anzuschauen.

----------


## Dieter

Passt scho, ich wollte nur diejenigen vorwarnen, die sich den Wecker stellen weil se denken es kommt was neues   :cool:  .

----------


## schiene

Phoenix bringt viele gute Reportagen aber auch sehr viele Wiederholungen.Da haste natürlich Recht Dieter.

----------


## Dieter

Arte, Phoenix und 3sat sind die von mir am haeufigsten ferequentierten Programme. Neben Fussballiveuebertragungen, versteht sich.

----------


## schiene



----------

